# Check out this old beauty



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

EBykr » Tech Specs: 1964 Bianchi Specialissima


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

bad link...........


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

triumph.1 said:


> bad link...........


He must have taken the website down.
This is the bike on flickr:

1964 Bianchi Specialissima Right Side | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Not Celeste? Meh, it's not worth 2 bucks.


----------



## loosenikes (Aug 25, 2012)

love the green


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Magnifico.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I obviously need to calibrate my monitor. The colors are way off it seems.


----------

